# Apenrade



## saza (11. Februar 2003)

Moin, 
war schon jemand dieses Jahr in Apenrade und Umgebung?
Fahre nächste Woche hin :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z . Besonders interesiert mich die Ecke um Hejsager Strand, Halk und Haderslev. 
Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung, ob in Apenrade der Weg zum Kraftwerkseinlauf frei ist?
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Februar 2003)

Moin saza,

ich fische häufig dort oben in der Ecke. Ich kann Dir Halkhoved sehr ans Herz legen. Die Strecke ist im Früjahr Top. Am Huk ist das Ufer sehr unterschiedlich beschaffen und ein echter Mefomagnet. Am Arösund konnte ich auch schon viele schöne Fische fangen. Direkt am Bunker ist ein Parkplatz. Die Strömung ist genial dort und Du kannst mit der Fliege in sehr tiefem Wasser fischen. Zwichen den Netzen brauchst Du nicht versuchen, aber wenn Du am Arösund ganz nach rechts läufst (südlich) ist zwischen den  letzten beiden Netzen eine geniale Sandbank. Du kannst nur auf die Bank wenn Du am rechten Netz unmittelbar rauswatest. Auf der Bank ist es flach und dahinter zieht ordentliche Strömung durch tiefes Wasser. 
Nachdem  Apenrader Kraftwerk sind auch viele gute Stellen. Direkt an den Auslauf kommst Du nicht, aber das Kühlwasser wirkt sich noch weit in den Fjord aus. An vielen Stellen bei Apenrade kannst Du sehr weit rauswaten. Das machen auch sehr viele Angler. Ich kann nur davon abraten. Ich stand öfters mit der Fliege hinter den Spinnfischern und habe gefangen. Wenn Du Anfahrtsbeschreibungen brauchst meld Dich nochmal. ich scann dann eine Karte ab und zeichne Dir die Hotspots ein.


----------



## saza (11. Februar 2003)

MoinTruttafriend,

danke für Deine Antwort.  Was meinst Du mit Halkhoved? Ich kenne den Strand in Halk und das Schießgebiet. Da hab ich schon richtig gut gefangen. Aber Halkhoved ist mir kein Begriff. 
Bin oft in Lille Bodskov. Das ist auf der anderen Seite vom Hejsager Strand – von da  kannst Du die Steilküste sehen. Da geht auch einiges ( Leopardengrund). 
Gruß SAZA


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Februar 2003)

Moin Saza,

Halkhoved ist die äußerste Landspitze nach diem Schiessgebiet. In der Höhe wo der Binnensee liegt. Dort ist die Steilküste wieder abeflacht. Wenn Du vom Parkplatz am Campingplatz immer weiter rechts läufst. Du musst noch über den Zaun von dem Schiessgebiet steigen und weiter laufen(ist erlaubt). Am Ende der Steilküste ist der Halhhoved. Dort gibt es viele trockene Sand und Muschelbänke und es zieht immer eine Strömung um die Spitze. Eine geniale Stelle. 
Du solltest auch unbedingt in der jetzigen Jahreszeit den Arösund versuchen. Sehr große Mefos ziehen dort den Heringen hinterher. Die Heringe sammeln sich jetzt vor Haderslev um in den Dam zu ziehen, ähnlich der Schlei. Dabei passieren  sie den tiefen Arösund, weil die andere Seite der Insel Arö kilometerweit ins Meer nur 1-2m tief ist. Ich habe zum Heringszug schon genial in Arösund gefangen. Vielleicht ist es noch ein paar Wochen zu früh, aber trotzdem schonmal antesten.


----------



## saza (12. Februar 2003)

Moin Truttafriend,

alles klar, die Stelle kenn ich gut. Da hab ich auch schon einige abgeholt. Aber auch direkt hinter dem Zaun am Schießgebiet is ne gute Stelle. Da wo die großen Steine im Wasser liegen. 
Danke für Deine Antwort.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Februar 2003)

Kleine Info am Rande:
Der bekannte Angelladen in Apenrade macht wohl zu !  ;+ 
Im Dezember stand das schon ganz groß dran.
Die Besitzerin hat wohl keine Lust mehr ??  #h


----------



## havkat (12. Februar 2003)

Moin saza!

Halk Hoved?  :k 
Ist auch immer eine konkrete Steelhead drin.

Bei den Wassertemperaturen könnte ich auch Tomaj nördlich,- u. Sønderballe Hoved südlich der Diernæs Bugt empfehlen.


----------



## Bellyman (12. Februar 2003)

@mike
echt, macht der zu? Oder zieht der wieder mal um?
War ein guter Laden.


----------



## saza (12. Februar 2003)

Moin Havkat,
Tomaj kenn ich auch. Da geht einiges. Am besten gefällt mir die Selle links runter. Ich meine um die Ecke - Richtung Stellnetz- in der kleinen Bucht. Da ist eine Wunderbare Sandbank. Sønderballe Hoved kenn ich aber nicht. Kannst Du mir eine kleine Wegbeschreibung geben? Fänd ich ganz  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z .
In diesem Sinne 

Mahlzeit

SAZA


----------



## saza (12. Februar 2003)

ich meine natürlich Stelle.


----------



## havkat (14. Februar 2003)

Stelle, is klar. :q

Aus Deutschland kommend:

Die *170 * bis Genner fahren dann rechts ab nach Sønderballe.
Dort dem Schild &quot;Sønderballe Hoved&quot; folgen.
Du fährts durch einen Wald bis dicht ans Wasser.
Steilküste die in eine flache Bucht mit viel Blasentang und vorgelagerten Sandbänken übergeht.
Nicht nur landschaftlich ein *äusserst interessantes* Revier!


----------



## meerforelle1 (14. Februar 2003)

@ havkat

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen ob Du mir beschreiben kannst wo
Tomaj ist.
Danke


----------



## saza (14. Februar 2003)

Moin havkat,
danke für die Beschreibung. Klingt sehr gut. 
Jetzt wird mir einiges klar. 
Da kommt man ja fast bei Peter Orm ( Wurm - Peter) vorbei.
Ich kann es kaum noch abwarten :z  :z. 
Werde dann einen Bericht schreiben. Hoffe, dass es nicht zu kalt sein wird und ich der Ostsee einiges Silber abluchsen kann.


----------

